# Edge??



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

I was just wondering what the edge is when ppl talk about it off of destin and pcola. Is this where the live bottom is? and if it is, is anywhere out there good to fish, I mean obviously everyone has their honey holes, but for a first timer out there is there public numbers to start at or is anywhere out there a good place to start? thanks for the info!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The edge is where the shelf starts it first drop usually fro 160' to 180' to 200' of water. It is great fishing and if you take a 240 out of Destin for roughly 24 miles you will be there. When you get there just do a zig zag pattern either East or West and watch your bottom machine for ledges and rocks.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

in Destin go to Half Hitch Tackle.. they've got a good chart, $5 I think.. in Pcola go to Outcast..... both have very helpfull & knowlegdeable staffs....:letsparty I love my Cape Horn 24 twin 175 hp. Zukes :toast


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Drop Off.

I'll chime in on this and try to help you out. I fish out of Pensacola. There is a bunch of edges to fish in the Gulf. If I had to guess as to which one folks refer to, I've 2 edges that I will give you some #'s to. 

This one is closer to Destin 30 06 464 - 86 55 764. to 30 06 228 - 86 56 372. This is the only part I've been to on this edge. I'm sure it runs farther north and south than the #'s I have given. These are about 25 mls. from Destin.

Now for the edge that most people refer to out of Pensacola, 29 55 167 - 87 11 596 to 29 54 077 - 87 13 755, this edge is much longer than the numbers I've given. It is about 50+ mls. from Destin. 

With the edge the best thing to do is drag some trollers and keep your eye on your bottom machine, you will mark a bunch of areas. This is a good starting point so go out there and mark'em up and pump& wind on'em.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *younghooker (2/11/2010)*in Destin go to Half Hitch Tackle.. they've got a good chart, $5 I think.. in Pcola go to Outcast..... both have very helpfull & knowlegdeable staffs....:letsparty I love my Cape Horn 24 twin 175 hp. Zukes :toast


Thread hijack, sorry. What year is your 24? I haven't seen any with 175 suzis. I would think they would be a great combo.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

my cape horn 24 is a 2000 model with about 2,000 hrs. total... had twin 135 merc optis... good gas mpg.. repower with 175 hp. zukes in 2005 .. about 450 hrs..since... really a nice balance..  I think the 200 hp.. 4 strokes would be a little too heavy ??? cruise 28 to 30 knots at 4000 rpm... almost 3 mpg ( maybe 2.8 )... 50 plus top speed... quiet operation helps cobia fishing ??? I'm ready


----------

